# ماهى الدورات او الكورسات التى يجب ان يدرسها مهندس الميكاترونكس؟



## 1-محمد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

:31:بعد ازنكم انا اريد ان اعرف ما هى الكورسات و الدورات الواجب دراستها لمهندس ميكاترونيك؟0000:87: ارجو المساعدة000000وشكرا:11:


----------



## eng_islam_h (20 ديسمبر 2009)

من وجهة نظرى الشخصية
لاتجهد نفسك بتعلم الكثير من مبدأ لعله يفيد حتى لا تشتت نفسك
اجتهد جدا فى تعلم كل ماتدرس ودع سوق العمل يوضح لك ماتحتاج
وعندما تحتاج شيئا تعلمه عندئذ
هذه نصيحة شخصية فانا اجهدت نفسى بالكثير وعندما خرجت لسوق العمل وجدت ان اكثر ماتعلمته لم يفيدنى فى عملى و تعلمت اشياء وبرامج جديدة
فقط كن مطلعا على الجديد واقرأ كثيرا


----------



## بشار عزام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

دورة PLC
SCADA 
PUMPS
اهتم ايضا بالتمديدات الكهربائية
دوائر التحكم بالمواتير
المولدات الكهربائية
و ركز على الكترونيات الطاقة و القوى
الكترونيات رقمية
pic microcontroller


----------



## أحمد محمد الزهارنة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخ بشار*

لو سمحت اخي ممكن اعرف وين ممكن الواحد ياخد هذه الكورسات بالقاهره لو تعرف وشكرا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بالاضافة الى ما قاله م بشار
hydraulic and pnumatic


----------

